# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لا تتولوا ما كُفيتم، ولا تُضيعوا ما وُليتُم..!!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*لا تتولوا ما كُفيتم، ولا تُضيعوا ما وُليتُم.

هذا هو أصل الإصلاح وذروة سنامه؛ ألا يشغل الإنسان عمره إلا بما يتقنه ويقدر على تجويده والتميز فيه.

ابحث بهدوء وأناة عن مواهبك ومكامن تميزك، وطورها وأصلحها وأصلح بها.

فاعلية المجموع من فاعلية الأفراد، وعندما لا يقوم كل فرد بدوره على أتم وجه= لا تنتظر من أية أمِّةٍ أن تكون أمَّةً فاعلةً مؤثرةً.

وقيام كل فرد بدوره يعني عدة أمور:

أولاً: أن يبذل أقصى جهده في الفعل المتقَن لما يُحسنه.

ثانياً: أن يستمر في تطوير نفسه على مستوى تجويد الأدوات وتجويد الفعل وتجويد ما يُحسن وزيادته.

ثالثاً: أن ينطلق في فعله من مرتكزاته الخِلقية والقِيمية وأن يجعلها أساس تحديد الخيارات.

رابعاً: شُعَبُ الخير والإيمان وأبواب خدمة الدين كثيرة؛ فلا تنصرف عما تحسن إلى شيء لا تُحسنه، أو إلى شيء لا تطيقه، أو إلى شيء قد قام به غيرك.

خامساً: دوائر اهتمامك لا ينبغي أن تطغى على دوائر تأثيرك، اهتم بقضايا المسلمين لكن لا تبذل في هذا الاهتمام إلا أقل طاقتك، والباقي اصرفه للقضايا التي تستطيع أن تُحدث فيها تغييراً ملموساً.

ستؤجر على كل باب من أبواب المسلمين تحمل همَّه، لكنك ستُسأل عن كل باب لم تقم فيه بما كان في وسعك، ووزر التقصير يأكل أجر الهمِّ العاري عن الفعل.

أي شيء ينفعك الهمُ والحيرة والضيق بواقع المسلمين= بينما أمام عينك وبجوار بيتك، وعلى طَرَفِ الثُّمَامِ منك، وبين جنبات نفسك= أبوابٌ مُشرعةٌ وشُعبُ إيمان تنتظر من يشغلها؟!

أبو فهر.*

----------

